# MSA: "عِنْدَ مِنْ عَقْلٌ كَامِلٌ؟"



## keitwr

I found this exact phrase in a book, vocalized like this. I understand it means "Who has a perfect mind?" but what is beyond me is the order; why would عِنْدَ be placed before مِنْ in a direct question like this?


----------



## Ghabi

Do you mean "3inda m*a*n"? You can say عنده عقل كامل "he has a perfect mind", and you can turn this into a question: عند من عقل كامل؟ "Who has a perfect mind?"


----------



## Romeel

The sentence does not make sense
 Either he means 
عِنْدَ مَنْ كمُل عَقْلهُ
 in the one whose mind is perfect

or he means 
عِنْدَه مِنْ عَقلٍ كَامِلٍ
He has a perfect mind


----------



## keitwr

Excuse me, yes, I vocalized it wrongly, it is "... عِنْدَ مَنْ". But I still don't understand why would عند be placed before من 
Thanks and excuse me for such an error.


----------



## Romeel

keitwr said:


> Excuse me, yes, I vocalized it wrongly, it is "... عِنْدَ مَنْ". But I still don't understand why would عند be placed before من
> Thanks and excuse me for such an error.


This how it should be 
الكتاب عند من سافر.

unless you want to ask!

من عند بيتكم؟


----------



## keitwr

alialikhalid said:


> This how it should be
> الكتاب عند من سافر.
> 
> unless you want to ask!
> 
> من عند بيتكم؟


Sorry, but I am not following you with the example. The first sentnce means "The book is with those who traveled" which presents the same order as the question/sentence I'm asking for, but in the question "من عند بيتكم؟" you have changed the order. Why? In my example the order is not altered like in yours.


----------



## Romeel

Well, my previous post is not accurate, as some people use عند in the sense of مع , so he says, for example
عند من الكتاب؟ He means: مع من الكتاب؟
With whom is the book?

Or they turn it around and say: من عنده الكتاب؟
 Who has the book?

But still the sentence in the title is incomprehensible


----------



## Mahaodeh

keitwr said:


> Excuse me, yes, I vocalized it wrongly, it is "... عِنْدَ مَنْ". But I still don't understand why would عند be placed before من
> Thanks and excuse me for such an error.


عند is placed before مَن because the latter is مضاف إليه and عند is المضاف.

It’s similar to asking: سيارة مَن هذه؟
If you really want to bring مَن to the begining of the sentence then you need to say: مَن عنده عقل كامل, in this case الضمير المتصل refers to مَن, so technically I you are saying the same thing.


----------



## Mahaodeh

alialikhalid said:


> Well, my previous post is not accurate, as some people use عند in the sense of مع , so he says, for example
> عند من الكتاب؟ He means: مع من الكتاب؟
> With whom is the book?


Actually, I think it’s the other way round: some people use مع with meaning of عند. 
مع تفيد المشاركة والاجتماع فقط
عند لها معان متعددة: اسم لمكان الحضور / ظرف لزمان الحضور / بمعنى لدى / بمعنى الملكية (مجازا) / تأتي بمعنى الظن والحكم . في هذا السياق المقصود هو معنى لدى - أي: لدى مَن عقل كامل؟


----------



## Romeel

Mahaodeh said:


> . في هذا السياق المقصود هو معنى لدى - أي: لدى مَن عقل كامل؟


كيف "لدى من عقل كامل"؟!

هل هذه جملة ممكن تستخدم من قبل الفصحاء؟

لو كانت مثلا "لدى من عقل وكمل" ممكن.

والله أعلم


----------



## Mahaodeh

ماذا عن: مَن لديه عقلٌ كاملٌ؟


----------



## Romeel

أو من عنده عقلُ كاملِ. (على أن يكون كاملٌ إسم)

والله تعالى يقول :"ومن عنده علم الكتاب"


----------



## Mahaodeh

حسنا، إن كنت رضيت بكلمة كامل في: من لديه عقل كامل؟ فلماذا لا ترضاه في لدى من عقل كامل؟ المعنى واحد!


----------



## Romeel

Mahaodeh said:


> حسنا، إن كنت رضيت بكلمة كامل في: من لديه عقل كامل؟ فلماذا لا ترضاه في لدى من عقل كامل؟ المعنى واحد!


عقلٌ كاملٌ لا تحل محل عقلُ كاملٍ
مبتدأ خبر ======= مصاف مضاف إليه


----------



## Mahaodeh

عقلٌ كاملٌ صفة وموصوف لا هي مبتدأ وخبر ولا مضاف ومضاف إليه!
أي أن السؤال هو من الذي يملك عقلا غير ناقص
كامل صفة العقل وليست صفة صاحب العقل. 
الجملة تشبه:
لدى من شَعْرٌ طويلٌ
عند من قدم كبيرة
عند من سيارة حمراء

كل هذه جائزة فلماذا لا تكون: عند من عقل كامل جائزة؟


----------



## Romeel

أنا أعلم أنها بهذا الشكل صفة لكن من يقول:

لدى من قصة قصيرة؟ وهو يريد من لديه قصة قصيرة؟!!

هل سمعت هذا من قبل؟

بالنسبة لي أنا لم أقرأ هذا من قبل، فكيف بالسائل وهو يريد تعلم العربية؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

ما فرقها عن:
بيت من هذا؟
سيارة من هذه؟

أنت ترفضها ولكنك لا تشرح لي المشكلة فيها فلا أعرف كيف أجيبك، لو شرحت لي لماذا ترفضها ربما استطعت بعد هذا إما أن اتفق معك أو أشرح لك أسباب عدم اتفاقي معك


----------



## Sadda7

Mahaodeh said:


> ولكنك لا تشرح لي المشكلة





alialikhalid said:


> أنا أعلم أنها بهذا الشكل صفة لكن من يقول:
> 
> لدى من قصة قصيرة؟ وهو يريد من لديه قصة قصيرة؟!!





alialikhalid said:


> هل هذه جملة ممكن تستخدم من قبل الفصحاء؟





alialikhalid said:


> بالنسبة لي أنا لم أقرأ هذا من قبل، فكيف بالسائل وهو يريد تعلم العربية؟


----------



## Romeel

Mahaodeh said:


> ما فرقها عن:
> بيت من هذا؟
> سيارة من هذه؟
> 
> أنت ترفضها ولكنك لا تشرح لي المشكلة فيها فلا أعرف كيف أجيبك، لو شرحت لي لماذا ترفضها ربما استطعت بعد هذا إما أن اتفق معك أو أشرح لك أسباب عدم اتفاقي معك


بارك الله فيكم

انظر لترتيب الجمل التي سقتها وانظر لسؤال الأخ

بيت من هذا؟ سؤال جميل فصيح

عند من بيثٌ كبيرٌ؟ (*بمعنى *من عنده بيتٌ كبيرٌ؟) سؤال ركيك

هل ترى أن الجملتين متكافأتين في الترتيب وفي المعنى؟! طبعا لا

يستطيع أن يقول أي أحد وهو مرتجل: عند من قصة قصيرة؟ وهو يقصد (من عنده قصة قصيرة) لكنها ارتجالية ركيكة لا يمكن أن نعلّم أحدا هذه الطريقة الركيكة في الكلام!

يالنسبة للمثل الذي سقته هل تستطيع أن تقول مثلا: من هذا بيت؟!!


----------



## Mahaodeh

alialikhalid said:


> بارك الله فيكم
> 
> انظر لترتيب الجمل التي سقتها وانظر لسؤال الأخ
> 
> بيت من هذا؟ سؤال جميل فصيح
> 
> عند من بيثٌ كبيرٌ؟ (*بمعنى *من عنده بيتٌ كبيرٌ؟) سؤال ركيك
> 
> هل ترى أن الجملتين متكافأتين في الترتيب وفي المعنى؟! طبعا لا
> 
> يستطيع أن يقول أي أحد وهو مرتجل: عند من قصة قصيرة؟ وهو يقصد (من عنده قصة قصيرة) لكنها ارتجالية ركيكة لا يمكن أن نعلّم أحدا هذه الطريقة الركيكة في الكلام!
> 
> يالنسبة للمثل الذي سقته هل تستطيع أن تقول مثلا: من هذا بيت؟!!


بصراحة، لا زلت لا تعطيني سببا لركاكتها.
ألأنها في محل جرّ بالإضافة؟
أم لأنها مضافة إلى ظرف مكان؟
أم لأنها تذكّرك بكلام العامة؟
أم هناك سبب آخر؟
إن كان السبب الأول، ففي جملة: بيت مَن هذا؟ من في محل جرّ بالإضافة
إن كان السبب الثاني، فما فرقها عن: مع من جاء محمد؟ أو يمين من يقف محمد؟
إن كان السبب الثالث فهذا ليس سببا. كونها موجودة في اللهجة العامية ليس دليلا على عدم فصاحتها
وإن كان السبب الرابع فأرجو التوضيح

على كلّ أنا متأكدة من أنها صحيحة نحويا، ولا أجد سببا لاعتبارها ركيكة. فإن لم يرد عن العرب مثل هذا التركيب (ولا أدري إن يرد، لعله ورد عنهم) فإن تعبير "تمّ فعل كذا" بدلا من فُعِلَ كذا لم يرد عند العرب من قبل ولكنه شائع اليوم ولا يقول أحد أن هذا غير فصيح.


----------



## Sadda7

@Mahaodeh 
لأنه مستثقل وليس من المألوف المعهود وإن سلمت الجملة من الخطأ, هذا ما فهمته من كلام علي



Mahaodeh said:


> فإن لم يرد عن العرب مثل هذا التركيب (ولا أدري إن يرد، لعله ورد عنهم) فإن تعبير "تمّ فعل كذا" بدلا من فُعِلَ كذا لم يرد عند العرب من قبل ولكنه شائع اليوم ولا يقول أحد أن هذا غير فصيح.


فيه بعض الاختلاف.


----------



## Romeel

وأنت لم تجيبيني على سؤالي؟

طيب ما رأيك لو كتبتُ هذا بدلا من الكلام الجميل الذي كتبتيه أنتِ
هل ترينه  مقبولا؟



Mahaodeh said:


> بصراحة، لا زلت لا تعطيني سببا لركاكتها.
> ألأنها في محل جرّ بالإضافة؟
> أم لأنها مضافة إلى ظرف مكان؟
> أم لأنها تذكّرك بكلام العامة؟
> أم هناك سبب آخر؟


لركاكتها بصراحة، لا تعطيني لا زلت سببا .
في محل جرّ بالإضافة ألأنها  ؟
مضافة إلى ظرف مكان أم لأنها ؟
أم تذكّرك بكلام العامة  لأنها ؟
أم آخر سبب هناك ؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

لا يا أخي، أنت تعيد الترتيب اعتباطا، ولكن "عند مَن عقلٌ كاملٌ؟" ليس اعتباطيا.
مَنْ عنده عقل كامل؟ جوابه فلانٌ عنده عقل كامل. وعند مَن عقلٌ كامل؟ جوابه عند فلانٍ عقل كامل. الأسئلة التي اعطيتها ليس لها جواب صحيح. أنا لم أنقل اسم الاستفهام إلى آخر الجملة، بل استبدلته بالشيء الذي يُسأل عنه.

الفرق بين من عنده عقل كامل وعند من عقل كامل أن موضع الاهتمام في الأول هو الشخص الذي عنده عقل كامل وفي الثاني هو مكان وجوده. موضع الاهتمام يُقدّم في الكلام ويبين هذا الجواب. جواب الأول يقدم اسم الشخص وجواب الثاني يقدّم ظرف المكان.

هذا ما أراه والله أعلم


----------

